# pppd dies immediately with exit status 1 (using kppp)

## curmudgeon

Recompiled the kernel for generic ppp support and for

async serial ports (NOT as modules).

The pppd daemon dies (with exit status 1) immediately

after connecting. It seems like I have forgotten

something basic, but I can't figure out what.

The login script debug window text:

ATZ

OK

ATM1L1

OK

ATDP73-22-73

CONNECT 28800/ARQ/V34/LAPM/V42BIS

The relevant portion of the log file:

Jan  1 18:05:38 [modprobe] modprobe: Can't locate module ppp0

Jan  1 18:05:38 [pppd] By default the remote system is required to authenticate itself

Jan  1 18:05:38 [pppd] (because this system has a default route to the internet)

Jan  1 18:05:38 [pppd] but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so.

Jan  1 18:05:38 [pppd] (None of the available passwords would let it use an IP address.)

----------

## curmudgeon

I had connected to the internet

before using broadband via the

network card. I needed to comment

out the default gateway from

/etc/conf.d/net and then restart

the network. It worked fine as

soon as I did that.

Once again the FAQ provided the

answer. :)

----------

## kanandkumar

Hi,

I have a HSF modem that connects too, but pppd dies immediately with an error code of 1. You said "Once again the FAQ provided the answer.  :Smile: ". This might sound stupid, by may I ask where this FAQ is ?

Anand

----------

## sleepless.knight

Very quickly:

Edit your /etc/conf.d/net file.

Eg. nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

Find the line that indicates a default gateway:

```
gateway="eth0/172.16.21.11" # obviously your Gateway IP will appear here.
```

Either remove it, or comment it out. I then rebooted to be sure, but you can just /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart or stop/start[/url]

----------

## kanandkumar

Thanks. I checked the file, there was no default gateway, but I had ppp support compiled as modules! Changing this fixed the problem. The pppd error code said the exact error afterall!

Anand

----------

## sleepless.knight

Hmmm. I have ppp built as modules, rather than into the kernel proper. 

What kernel are you using?

Kernel 2.4.x et. al. needs 

```

make menuconfig

make

make install_modules install

```

...if memory serves me correctly...

Kernel 2.6.x et. al. needs you to have emerged module-init-tools, then...

```

make menuconfig

make

make modules_install

```

If you have not emerged module-init-tools (as I didn't the first time round), make modules_install complains of unresolved symbols. Also you will see lots of complaints when the 2.6.x kernel goes to load modules at start up, esp. referring to QM_MODULE/QUERY_MODULE (something like that - sorry for the lack or precision)  not being found.

BTW: I also turned on the module autoload/unload options in my 2.6.0 kernel.

Hope something here is useful!

----------

## kanandkumar

I have kernel 2.4.22. But I think I missed something in the basic configuration. How does the kernel know when to load a module ?

Anand

----------

## oscarwild

In the meantime I guess you solved the problem on your own. However I think the basic thing you missed were the ppp-modules not installed (the kernel module autoloader does very well in both 2.4 and 2.6 kernels, automagically!) and second to start the net.ppp0 init script.

Log in as root and add the script by

> rc-update add net.ppp0 default

at least that works for me (terribly slow when you were used to DSL before...)

----------

